# Cel: P1101



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I think reminding them that you care not to throw money at misdiagnosed services should get your point across.

Rob


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

DTC P1101 is Intake Air Flow System Performance

The ECM detects that the actual airflow rate is greater than the calculated airflow.

Improper operation of turbocharger wastegate actuator or bypass valve; where equippedImproperly installed components
Collapsed, restricted, or damaged components
Loose clamps, cracks, or other damage
An air flow restriction
Restricted air filter
Splits, kinks, leaks, or improper connections at the vacuum hoses
Vacuum leaks at the intake manifold, MAP sensor, and throttle body
this will help you get started


----------



## Bull1112 (Apr 3, 2013)

So in addition to the Evap solenoid, the dealership has replaced the valve cover (warranty) and the MAF (not warranty). I'm now over 100k. Diesel guy gave several suggestions, but is there something I can do to narrow things down? I don't want to replace parts randomly like it seems the dealer was doing. I could take it back to them, but I'm afraid they are replacing perfectly good parts each time.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Bull1112 said:


> So in addition to the Evap solenoid, the dealership has replaced the valve cover (warranty) and the MAF (not warranty). I'm now over 100k. Diesel guy gave several suggestions, but is there something I can do to narrow things down? I don't want to replace parts randomly like it seems the dealer was doing. I could take it back to them, but I'm afraid they are replacing perfectly good parts each time.



I'm curious what the end result was with this. Hopefully by now the right part was found.


----------



## Bull1112 (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately, they never found the problem. I?m just living with the CEL. GM didn?t seem to care when I replied to dealer satisfaction survey because they never followed up after I gave a poor review stating the problem was never resolved.


----------

